# New from Massachusetts



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello 
My name is Regina. I have a 4 year old cat named Tessie. I adopted her from an animal shelter when she was only 5 weeks old. She was found outside on the highway when she was around 1-2 weeks old. When I took her home she was on medications for a couple different things (upper respitory, ear infection). She is now a healthy and spoiled brat cat .
I have always had dogs growing up but never cats. My Dad hated cats for some reason, so when I moved 4 years ago I of course had to get one . She is the perfect match for me...

*About a week after I brought her home...*
















*And Now...*

















*Nice to meet you all *


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Regina! Welcome to you and beautiful Tessie. She looks like black satin, and deserves to be spoiled. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Regina.

Tessie is beautiful.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Tessie is amazing.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to you and the lovely Tessie


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you for your welcome .


----------



## masciarifamily (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello from watertown, ma! Welcome!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

What a beauty!! Glad you're here.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and may I say what a beautiful cat Tessie is!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie! welcome! I am donna and my gang consists of the big girl Freesia and my 4 kittys whom I call the Incredible Four


----------

